# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  2006Scape

## Maisteri

So apparently there is a project currently in the alpha stage that allows you to play runescape like it was back in 2006.

No bullshit updates, just the game we all used to love at some point of our lives. It currently requires you to donate 2$ to play in the alpha stage but when it goes to later stages it will be free to play.

Here is the website for it: 06Scape

----------

